# Pensacola Bud Light Fishing Rodeo



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

This weekend June 21-22!

Check out the website pensacolafishingrodeo.com for details...


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

And registered!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait to start. Getting signed up today!


----------



## BEACH-N-REDS (Jun 11, 2014)

How will the weigh ins work from kayak? I'm gonna try for the first Red weighed in. Would I need kayak present at the dock?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

So...lol...now that I'm not on the 2 year old thread.

Can anyone tell me if the captain's meeting is mandatory for the general rodeo? Buddies and I are all registered but they're coming from out of town and we're wondering if we need to go even if we're late. (Also if we can still get our t-shirts at the weigh-in?)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I will be out there..


----------

